
Wine 3.3 has Vulkan support - twickline
http://www.wine-reviews.net/2018/03/the-winehq-wine-development-release-33.html
======
stevemk14ebr
It seems like Vulkan is being pushed really hard lately. Is it possible it
might become THE cross-platform graphics interface and we start seeing truly
platform agnostic games?

~~~
euos
No. Companies that matter are MS (they are still pushing DirectX), Apple
(Metal or bust), Sony and Nintendo (each console has its API). Without full
platform owner support Vulcan will be a second class citizen with all kinds of
performance and compatibility issues.

~~~
AndrewUnmuted
>> Without full platform owner support Vulcan (sic) will be a second class
citizen with all kinds of performance and compatibility issues.

Vulkan is owned by Khronos. Every single company you mention is a member of
the Khronos group:
[https://www.khronos.org/members/list](https://www.khronos.org/members/list)

Aside from the strong contingency Khronos Group carries, Vulkan's cross-
platform support is in part due to its very good codebase, which enables
easier integration.

~~~
jacobolus
Sure. Microsoft was also a member of Khronos 15–20 years ago, when (according
to an acquaintance who used to work for a GPU vendor) they did every
underhanded thing they could to disrupt the OpenGL spec / committee, while
simultaneously working on their end to make sure it wouldn’t be a competitive
way to develop Windows software.

Being a member (by itself) doesn’t mean anything. Without talking to anyone
involved or knowing additional context, it’s impossible to know whether the
companies on the committee are productive collaborators, passive onlookers, or
active opponents of Vulkan.

~~~
boomboomsubban
>Sure. Microsoft was also a member of Khronos 15–20 years ago, when (according
to an acquaintance who used to work for a GPU vendor) they did every
underhanded thing they could to disrupt the OpenGL spec / committee, while
simultaneously working on their end to make sure it wouldn’t be a competitive
way to develop Windows software.

You're talking about the pre-Khronos OpenGL Fahrenheit deal, which is largely
public knowledge. Microsoft announced a joint project with SGI to support
OpenGL on Windows, then put all their resources into DirectX while SGI spent
two years building their section. The only unprovable part is that this was
their goal all along, but the leaked combat plan against free software at the
same time leaves little doubt.

~~~
jacobolus
You’re right this was mostly pre-Khronos. Apologies, I’m not an expert in the
history of OpenGL. But I believe he was also talking about the period after
the Fahrenheit deal, in maybe 2000–2005. He talked about MS sending people to
OpenGL committee meetings and intentionally trying to gum up the process and
prevent interoperability. I don’t really know the details, and this is all
second-hand and poorly remembered from a conversation a decade ago. So take it
with some salt.

~~~
boomboomsubban
They quit the OpenGL board in 2003, and though I don't doubt they continued to
be antagonistic between 99 and then I can't see their voice pulling that much
weight after Fahrenheit.

Not trying to be rude, I'm sure your friend knew far more at the time than I
ever have. Just seems better to base this on provable events so people don't
see "my connected friend said..." and write it off as a conspiracy. Microsoft
is trying to act as an ally to free software again, and people seem far too
trusting of their motives.

~~~
jacobolus
I’m sure you know much more about it than I do. Cheers!

------
gigatexal
It is really amazing what the hackers behind Wine have been doing for the last
20+ years. There's not a foundation or some commercial backing behind the
project if I remember right.

~~~
kyoji
I thought CrossOver contributed to Wine development significantly?

[https://www.codeweavers.com/crossover-windows-on-
mac](https://www.codeweavers.com/crossover-windows-on-mac)

~~~
gigatexal
oh right, i forgot about them. My bad.

------
davidgerard
This is a reblog of
[https://www.winehq.org/news/2018030201](https://www.winehq.org/news/2018030201)

and the detail is at
[https://www.winehq.org/announce/3.3](https://www.winehq.org/announce/3.3)

------
ttflee
Can we have Overwatch on macOS (i.e. DirectX on Vulkan on Metal) with this?

------
cjcfjrf
Anybody knows if wine can run onenote? Probably my last full time windows
software as a heavy note-taker

~~~
vittore
Wait, but there is one note on mac

~~~
klez
Not sure if you meant this as a joke but, you know, Windows and OSX are not
the only operating systems people use.

------
rootbear
Is Vulcan a locale? Is this so I can use Vulcan text in Windows apps under
Wine? Oh, sorry, wrong Vulcan...

